# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Дата в виде числа

## owlsoft

В 1С Консолидация при произвольном запросе к БД можно устанавливать "Дата начала периода отчета со сдвигом". Этот самый сдвиг устанавливается в виде числа. Вопрос чему будет равняться значение этого параметра, если сдвигаем период на 1 день, и как его рассчитать?

----------


## Maksy_G

измеряется видимо в секундах
а рассчитать легко: сдвиг_в_днях = 60*60*24

----------

